# Giorgia Todrani + Muccitelli + Ludivine Sagnier + Valentina Lodovini @ Vanity Fair Italy n° 16 04/2009 x5



## pienpi (18 Apr. 2009)

Giorgia Todrani @ Vanity Fair Italy n° 16 04/2009 x5


 

 

 

 

 

Ingrid Muccitelli @ Vanity Fair Italy n° 16 04/2009 x3


 

 

 

Ludivine Sagnier @ Vanity Fair Italy n° 16 04/2009 x2


 

 

Valentina Lodovini @ Vanity Fair Italy n° 16 04/2009 x2


----------



## General (18 Apr. 2009)

Beautiful Scans pienpi

THX for sharing


----------

